

Eu.org and Altern.org Are Leaving France (Fr) - kao98
http://www.nextinpact.com/news/93871-loi-renseignement-eu-org-et-altern-org-plient-bagage-gandi-explique.htm

======
kao98
Some organization are already leaving France because of the new mass-
surveillance law.

